# Long Af Bleed during Dr Nasal Spray



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a very important question I hope someone can help with.

I have been Dr on Nasal Spray (Suprecur) since 28th November. My AF was due on 3rd Dec but came 4 days late. That was no problem as I was told that would happen.

When it did come on 7th Dec it was very very heavy and red blood (like I'd never had before and lasted a full 7-8 days bleed).

Since then I have had daily spotting and today I had very heavy red spotting. This is now 16th Dec so I have been bleeding in some form or another constantly since 7th Dec whilst still on spray. I am due to start Gonal F stimms on 22nd Dec (in 5 days).

What if I'm still bleeding? Does anyone know if this is normal?

Any advice please I am overseas and don't get back til 21st so don't know if I should call the clinic nurses to ask.

Please help.

Thanks,

Norma x


----------



## ourjay (Nov 10, 2009)

Hiya DC8

I'm on DR from the 24th my AF was due 29th and still not ere, they told if it wasn't ere by the 6th to phone them!!

How ru feeling now?? Ru still bleeding?? I have read that it's good to have a heavy AF on DR, 

Take care x


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Ourjay,

Best of luck with DR. It was fine actually and I had no side effects at all!! The long bleed stopped after 10 days and was very heavy. But I have since found that this is good and completely normal for some women. As long as you get some kind of bleed is ok so don't worry. 
My AF was 4 days late but def ring them if yours doesn't come by 6th. The spray seems to play with the body's system and regularity a bit.

The Injections were ok also so don't worry. Just felt a bit of nausea and headache at the start but now ok.

Giving them is no prob after you get past the needle fear - it actually doesn't hurt at all! I did it in the belly.

If I can ans anything else I will so just ask and if not I am sure anyone else will be glad to!

Best Wishes and Good Luck,

Norma


----------

